# The totally Charr-ific art contest for 2016!



## Drakesblood (Apr 14, 2016)

_"The charr race was forged in the merciless crucible of war. It is all they know. War defines them, and their quest for dominion drives them ever onward. The weakling and the fool have no place among the charr. Victory is all that matters, and it must be achieved by any means and at any cost."_ - Guild Wars 2 Wiki

There is not much to describe these murder cats, other then they have 2 pairs of horns, 2 pairs of ears, and a body of a bi-pedal feline. The female charrs are not overly sexualized as they sport a more masculine build, have flat chests and long haired tails. The males are of a much more stocky builds and large horns, in addition to there lion like tails. [Official Charr Page]

The contest will have two phases; One month drawing and submission for the first phase, then one week of polling of the top ten submitted for phase two via Google forms.

FurAffinity journal PAGE

Voting is now open for the  totally Charr-ific art contest! VOTE ►HERE◄ IS DONE!

Results for the Contest: HERE

*►Phase One starts April 10th and ends May 1st ◄ ►Phase Two starts May 2nd and ends May 9th◄*​
*~.:General Rules:.~*
- The submitted art need to have a charr as its subject or at least in the art itself (Charr with other non-charr is fine) and distinguishable.
- The submission needs to be done for free, meaning can't submit a picture you where commissioned to draw. Art that is gifted or personal is totally fine and does not need be done expressly for the contest.
- The submission needs to be NEWER then the posting of this contest, please don't submit older works as this contest is used to generate newer more fresh charr art.
- You are free to do both "Clean" and "Dirty" works of any fetish or scene as long as it follows the FurAffinity rules. DO NOT think that I will pack the polls with NSFW art, I am looking for GOOD charr art.
- Do not submit joke or hateful art for the contest, I want to see effort and skill put into it.
- By entering into the contest you allow your artwork to be re-posted for non-commercial purposes.
- Since this is the first contest please be aware rules might change during the duration of the contest.

*~.:Phase One Rules:.~*
- You are allowed to submit MULTIPLE entries, but only ONE will be picked for the poll.
- Add _CharrArt2016_ as the key word to all submission via FurAffinity
- Off site submissions are acceptable but need comment with a link to the image or a note on FA. Please try to tag the art if possible with _CharrArt2016_.
- Posting a link to art in the comments in addition to the keyword will help greatly, please mark NSFW art as NSFW if linked or your comment will be removed.

*~.:Phase Two Rules:.~*
- I will pick ten art pieces from the applied applicants based on what would be interesting art to be voted on in the top ten poll
- Art will have to meet the criteria set in the phase one to be eligible for phase two.
- One vote per Google account, tamping with the poll will get a entry disqualified or the votes removed out depending on the severity.
- Not safe for work images will be hidden with a link and tagged as "Not safe for work"

*~.:Prizes":.~*
First Place: $75 USD
Second Place: $50 USD
Third Place: $25 USD
Fourth - Tenth Place: $10 USD
Prizes will be paid Via PayPal, though alternative ways can be suggested and could be considered if viable.

(If this does not belong here please let me know and I can take it down)


----------



## MostlyTeeth (Apr 14, 2016)

That sounds very cool.  I look forward to seeing what people come up with and might try something myself.


----------



## xxUmbre (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's my entry!
www.furaffinity.net: Charr by xxUmbre


----------



## Drakesblood (Apr 17, 2016)

xxUmbre said:


> Here's my entry!
> www.furaffinity.net: Charr by xxUmbre


Thank you! Will make note of it for when the contest ends!


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 18, 2016)

Oooo, I might consider joining. It's a month for drawing right? I'll have to buy myself some time for it.


----------



## Drakesblood (Apr 19, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Oooo, I might consider joining. It's a month for drawing right? I'll have to buy myself some time for it.



Remember you have till May 1st to get it in! I only got one entry so far...


----------



## Katriel (Apr 19, 2016)

Decided to draw something for this!

www.furaffinity.net: Charr Shepherd by Katriel


----------



## Drakesblood (Apr 24, 2016)

Reminder that the contest ends in 6 days, I have received five entries so far


----------



## Saureese (Apr 25, 2016)

May I ask if we are to make our own charr character? I'm not good in English so I may misunderstood what I've read.

Thanks!


----------



## Drakesblood (Apr 25, 2016)

Saureese said:


> May I ask if we are to make our own charr character? I'm not good in English so I may misunderstood what I've read.
> 
> Thanks!



Sure! Just make sure it's distinctly a charr though. Has the right amount of horns, ears, tail and body.

Probably best to get a screen shot of one and change the horn and ear styles if you truly wanted a unique one.


----------



## Drakesblood (Apr 29, 2016)

Moving into the final days of the contest, get your submissions in!


----------



## MissKarotStix (Apr 29, 2016)

I know all we need to do is properly tag our entries but I'm paranoid so I'm posting my entry here too  e.e
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19826049/


----------



## MostlyTeeth (Apr 29, 2016)

^^ me too.
www.furaffinity.net: Man Down by MostlyTeeth


----------



## Drakesblood (May 2, 2016)

Voting is now open for the  totally Charr-ific art contest!

VOTE ►HERE◄!


----------



## Saureese (May 2, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who made it to top 10! *popsconfetti*


----------



## Drakesblood (May 10, 2016)

The results have been posted! www.furaffinity.net: Totally Charr-ific art contest for Spring 2016 Results by Drakesblood

Congrats!


----------



## hantt163 (May 11, 2016)

Drakesblood said:


> The results have been posted! www.furaffinity.net: Totally Charr-ific art contest for Spring 2016 Results by Drakesblood
> 
> Congrats!


it's usefull


----------

